# SHTF/TEOTWAWKI Book Reviews



## Dalarast

I keep hinting around about creating this thread so here it is. As many of you may know I spend a lot of my time deployed and either stuck in airports, convoys, or just the general hurry up and wait mentality of the Army. I spend most of my waiting with books as much as I can and just recently started reading SHTF/TEOTWAWKI Books and figured I could post up some general SPOILER FREE reviews for all to read..

The idea behind this is to share some great books with other members; but also perhaps get other members to write their own reviews on the same books or others to help suggest to others what to read next. I will list all the books I have read the past few months and will begin to write a review on each book/series as I can. Hope you all enjoy and please add feedback.

*Fiction:*
_The Dog Stars_ By: Peter Heller
_One Second After_ By: William Forstacher
_Lucifer's Hammer_ By: Larry Niven and Jerry Pournelle
_The Survivalist Series_ By: A. American (Book 1: _Going Home_, Book 2: _Surviving Home_, Book 3: _Escaping Home_, Book 4: _Forsaking Home_)
_The Survivalist Series_ By: Dr. Arthur Bradley (Book 1: _Frontier Justice_, Book 2: _Anarchy Rising_, Book 3: _Judgment Day_, Book 4: _Madness Rules_)
_Dark Grid Series_ By: David Waldron (Book 1: _Dark Grid_, Book 2: _Dark Road_, Book 3: _Dark Coup_)
_The New World Series_ by G. Michael Hopf (Book 1: _The End_, Book 2: _The Long Road_)
_Patriots_ By: James Wesley, Rawles
_Survivors_ By: James Wesley, Rawles
_Worn Out Boots_ By: Terry McDonald
_Apocalypse Z: The Beginning of The End_ By: Manel Loureiro
_World War Z: An Oral History of the Zombie War_ By: Max Brooks
_The Road_ By: Cormac McCarthy
I]Holding Their Own (Series)[/I] By: Joe Nobody and E.T. Ivester

*Non-Fiction*
_Disaster Preparedness: EMP Attacks and Solar Storms _By: Dr. Arthur T. Bradley
_The Prepper's Complete Book of Disaster Readiness_ By: Jim Cobb

*Currently Reading:*

..... nothing :/


----------



## Dalarast

_The Dog Stars_ By Peter Heller

*Summary* (From Amazon without the spoilers that Amazon put in the review): Amazon Best Books of the Month, August 2012: Adventure writer Peter Heller's The Dog Stars is a first novel set in Colorado after a superflu has culled most of humanity. A man named Hig lives in a former airport community--McMansions built along the edge of a runway--which he shares with his 1956 Cessna, his dog, and a slightly untrustworthy survivalist. Hig spends his days flying the perimeter, looking out for intruders and thinking about the things he's lost: his deceased wife, the nearly extinct trout he loved to fish. When a distant beacon sparks in him the realization that something better might be out there, it's only a matter of time before he goes searching. Poetic, thoughtful, and transformative, this novel is a rare combination of literary and highly readable. --Chris Schluep

*Review:* First some background. I chose to review this book as this was the first book I read outside of the Road in the genre. I was just done reading a Peter Heller book called _Kook: What Surfing Taught Me About Love, Life, and Catching the Perfect Wave_ which was a semi auto-biography and I really enjoyed his style. Amazon recommended this book and I said heck why not. At the time of reading this book I had the basic preparations for disaster that anyone living as close as I do to the Ocean would have and 10+ years in the Army. This book opened up the genre to me; but also got my wife and I thinking of HMMMMM....

First the book has some amazing reviews out there on the plot and there is talk of making this book into a movie. But with all the positives comes negatives on how it is written. Perhaps the best way to sum it up is that this book is written by a writer who doesn't have a strong grasp of how to properly format a full sentence or paragraph in correct grammar. This may be why I like it... but it took awhile for the wife to read through it. So be warned. 
Plot: Super virus removes most of the population and the main character is living outside of an airport. He was not prepared for the virus it would seem and is told after his wife has passed. Tactically this novel drove me crazy with certain items and had my infantry brain was yelling "security security security"; but as this was not a offensive/defensive style novel I kept my inner Army in check. Author brings a few survivor concepts out there such as how fuel goes bad and how additives to sustain it; but not a shoptalk full of survivor shopping/prepping information. All in all this book was more about "self-discovery" as the main character spends more time alone or travelling with his dog than with other humans. And with recent talk on the forums about cabin fever this book shows some ideas around how long can someone live in a single location... sanity of not trusting the person next to you... etc. All in all I would recommend this book to most as a great novel that will leave you asking questions or talking about it with someone else. As far as SHTF books.... its okay. I read some great ones that in this genre put _Dog Stars_ low on the totem poll. If you enjoy Peter Heller's work though check out _Kook_.


----------



## Dalarast

_One Second After_ by William Forstchen

*Summary* (From Amazon/Booklink): In a Norman Rockwell town in North Carolina, where residents rarely lock homes, retired army colonel John Matherson teaches college, raises two daughters, and grieves the loss of his wife to cancer. When phones die and cars inexplicably stall, Grandma's pre-computerized Edsel takes readers to a stunning scene on the car-littered interstate, on which 500 stranded strangers, some with guns, awaken John's New Jersey street-smart instincts to get the family home and load the shotgun. Next morning, some townspeople realize that an electromagnetic pulse weapon has destroyed America's power grid, and they proceed to set survival priorities. John's list includes insulin for his type-one diabetic 12-year-old, candy bars, and sacks of ice. Deaths start with heart attacks and eventually escalate alarmingly. Food becomes scarce, and societal breakdown proceeds with inevitable violence; towns burn, and ex-servicemen recall "Korea in '51" as military action by unlikely people becomes the norm in Forstchen's sad, riveting cautionary tale, the premise of which Newt Gingrich's foreword says is completely possible. --Whitney Scott

*Review:*
I dread writing this review because this book was what really slapped me in the face of the realities of what could happen to my family if not prepared. I read this book immediatly following _Dog Stars_ and changed alot of things with how I plan disaster preparations to car rides to visit family. This is a book that if you want to read ANY book about SHTF/TEOTWAWKI read this book... hands down my favorite and a book that I have bought multiple times and given away.

This is a book about an EMP blast that reduces this NC town to the stone age and the changes a family and a town are forced to make. The author does an amazing job with really visualizing these scenes and putting you in the book with the characters. The main character is not your John Wayne hero or someone who built a prepper wonderland as other authors portray their characters... but a former soldier turned professor with a family. His only positive he has is access to old vehicles and military sense/common sense. The main character will have to deal with lack of food, bandits, loss, and just an honest imaginiation of what could become our world if someone turned off the lights.

The book edition I had also included the section by Newt Gingrich which after reading the book and reading through that was like watching a Horror Movie and then being told it happened in your house. It added more credibiliy to the scenario and had me looking up EMP and Solar events like nothing else.

After reading this book I asked my wife to read it and she, surprisingly, burned through it. We immediatly starting talking about preparing for WTF scenarios beyond a hurricane. Asking questions on when do you decide to bug out or stay in. And most important to us how to prep her when I'm deployed as she will be responsible for taking care of the kids. This book also led me in my search for information to this forum where I lurked for the longest time.

Bottom line is if you want a good book that may or may not affect you as it did my wife and I read this book. If someone you love (spouse, friend, or family) doesn't understand why you pay attention to world events and have an ample supply of food.. or use the term bug out... buy them this book.

Side Note: I just finished William Forschten's book _Pillar to the Sky_. Another great book that is not SHTF; but does touch on what some of us might remember as a joy of NASA and imagining the dream of a NASA glory days being returned to us. Forschten does hit on economic disaster and highlights the dependence on oil and the political/finacial scenario if that was ever changed (or the limits people would go to not lose their control on the world). Another great book!

EDIT: I just found this on youtube. A Q&A with William Forschten in regards to _One Second After_


----------



## Dalarast

_Lucifer's Hammer_ by Larry Niven and Jerry Pournelle

*Summary:* The gigantic comet had slammed into Earth, forging earthquakes a thousand times too powerful to measure on the Richter scale, tidal waves thousands of feet high. Cities were turned into oceans; oceans turned into steam. It was the beginning of a new Ice Age and the end of civilization. But for the terrified men and women chance had saved, it was also the dawn of a new struggle for survival--a struggle more dangerous and challenging than any they had ever known....
"Massively entertaining."
CLEVELAND PLAIN-DEALER

*Review:* This book was written originally published in 1977 prior to any real "doomsday" books out there. The age of this book is apparent with some of the basic items such as technology and social issues. Even the language or slang is aged; but though it felt VERY long at times it stuck with me.

First thing I thought about this book was I know where the writers of _Deep Impact_ (1998 movie with an early Frodo about an astroid strike) got their ENTIRE story. But outside of the identification and actual strike this book delves more into the every day lives of different characters as they identify the before, during, and after of the strike.

The beginning of the book.. and this is where it felt long... build some solid characters.. sometimes it felt like to many. Each character hearing about the speculation of the comet that went from an astrological phenomenon to a near hit.. to SHTF now what.

During... Amazing imagery of the actual event. Each character experiences the event different; but the best one is the surfer. My wife joked that if things went down that would be me.... when you read it you'll know it. Good ol Snake Plisken.

After... How to prepare for an event like this... massive flooding, pollution, etc. Prior to preperaring for SHTF and TEOTWAWKI no one really stored anything.... as this story takes place in California in the cities it adds extra story line of the escape from devestation and the struggle for survival. Due to this racial tensions being higher it also plays in a signficant portion in the story line as the chracters struggle for survival. This third of the book really started to drag on as the authors kept adding more and just at times I was wondering.. okay and we're done. At the end of the book I wanted more though or a conclusion of multiple characters.

Bottom line: A great older book about TEOTWAWKI of characters surviving despite all odds of doom. There is alot of stuff left out in this review as there was so many characters and events happening that the authors attempted to show (items of importance: weather/global changes of an event of this scale, social/political changes after the fall of a central government, even one man's attempt to save knowledge to prepare for after the strike).

Found this video review and she has similar views to mine on this one:





Pick it up for a good read.... but I would recommend the other books first on this list.


----------



## Dalarast

So before I post my next review I wanted to know if anyone is actually interested or benefiting from these reviews. As most of you can tell I have no problem typing away on these reviews as much as I have no problem reading some great and some yeeeaah okay books; but wanted to know if I should continue?

Please let me know. 

Side note: I'm just about to finish the 5 book in the Holding Their Own series thanks to an unexpected trip and numerous Army hurry up and wait on the tarmacs and lack of ability to do anything else. Good read so far though so no complaints.


----------



## Deebo

Yes, yes, yes, I love a good review, and After reading One Second After, I agree with your review, keep at, I enjoy it. 
And Thank You, for your Service.


----------



## Dalarast

_The Survivalist Series By: A. American (Book 1: Going Home, Book 2: Surviving Home, Book 3: Escaping Home, Book 4: Forsaking Home)
_
*Summary: *
(From Amazon)
Book 1 of The Survivalist Series

If society collapsed, could you survive?

When Morgan Carter's car breaks down 250 miles from his home, he figures his weekend plans are ruined. But things are about to get much, much worse: the country's power grid has collapsed. There is no electricity, no running water, no Internet, and no way to know when normalcy will be restored-if it ever will be. An avid survivalist, Morgan takes to the road with his prepper pack on his back.

During the grueling trek from Tallahassee to his home in Lake County, chaos threatens his every step but Morgan is hell-bent on getting home to his wife and daughters-and he'll do whatever it takes to make that happen. 
*
Review: *
First off as this is a series I am not going to dive deep into a review of the other books for fear of spoilers to the reader. 
This wasn't my first series of "survivalist" books I have read; but I chose to review this one first as this is the first one after the previous books I recommended to my wife to read as it is among my favorite series in this genre.
As the review above stated this series is told first from Morgan Carter's view; but throughout the series they do jump from different characters. Morgan is prepared and knowledgeable of the events that remove the power and quickly reacts to the situation. The first few chapters of this book read like a shopping manual to what should be in a bug out bag&#8230; the character even recognizing other items he SHOULD of had in his BOB. I personally had no qualms with this "shopping list" or the "I got it.. your prepared"; but my wife found it very dry at the beginning. I told her to hold on and take it as character building.
Along the way home the world is going to hell in a hand basket and he meets some who are there to help him and others who show the break down of society . The one issue I had with this first book was the first time Morgan takes a life. His reaction I didn't buy at first; but my wife reassured me that it was possible for he was on his way home to see his wife and little girls&#8230;. Most great men/fathers/husbands/wives/moms would do the same. The entire time throughout the first book you will be cheering him home&#8230;. But as the other book titles hint at&#8230; being at home, no matter how much you prepare, if not always best.
I do not want to ruin this series for anyone who may be considering reading the first book&#8230;. But this entire series could be summarized (so far) as the evolution of a man trying to get home&#8230; surviving at his home while the world collapses... as more characters are introduced you begin to see more of Morgan's world. This series also plays into or one could say predicts the rise of military-supplied police force and the once the eventual "bad guys" are identified a lot of the forum members will be like "ahhh dammn" or your social equivalent.
If your looking for a book to read about SHTF genre read One Second After; but if you want more than just one book&#8230; read this series. This series has some great ideas and could be broken down as a "survival guide" if one pays attention and takes notes.

And for the people who hate reading long posts... here is two online reviews of the first book:


----------



## Slippy

Thanks for the reviews. Keep them coming.


----------



## cudruln

Thanks for the line up of readable material. Just stated the survivalist series this evening because of your recommendations.


----------



## Hemi45

I've read all four in the "Home" series ... Linus is awesome!


----------



## Dalarast

_
The Survivalist Series By: Dr. Arthur Bradley (Book 1: Frontier Justice, Book 2: Anarchy Rising, Book 3: Judgment Day, Book 4: Madness Rules)
_
*Summary: *
(From Amazon)
Description: The Superpox-99 virus has wiped out nearly the entire human race. Governments have collapsed. Cities have become graveyards filled with unspeakable horror. People have resorted to scavenging from the dead, or taking from the living. The entire industrialized world has become a wasteland of abandoned cars, decaying bodies, and feral animals.

To stay alive, U.S. Deputy Marshal Mason Raines must forage for food, water, and gasoline while outgunning those who seek to take advantage of the apocalyptic anarchy. Together with his giant Irish wolfhound, Bowie, he aligns with survivors of the town of Boone in a life and death struggle against a gang of violent criminals. With each deadly encounter, Mason is forced to accept his place as one of the nation's few remaining lawmen. In a world now populated by escaped convicts, paranoid mutants, and government hit squads, his only hope to save the townspeople is to enforce his own brand of frontier justice.

Halfway across the country, a killer is released from prison. With hopes set on a fresh start, he rescues a young girl desperate to get home. As they travel across the wasteland that once was the United States, they must call upon every bit of strength and courage to survive not only the horrors of the new world but also a violent government agenda.*

Review:*
Once more I find myself writing a review on a series called "The Survivalist". Though both series have the same name they are two different stories in two different worlds; but I enjoyed them each for a different reasons.
If you read my last review on the series I normally refer to as "The Going Home" series you could see my appeal in that book based on technical value, lessons learned, and emotional needs to reach and protect his family. This series may have some technical value; but it echoes back to those old westerns my mother made me watch as a kid. The lone marshal setting the world right&#8230;.. 
I will admit this series compared to the last books I reviewed is perhaps the most cheesy; but I enjoyed it for one simple reason. It's fun. Does it have a story line and something that keeps me buying the next book in line.. YES. Is there times I ask if this author ever feels his character is comparable to superman? Hell yeah. 
Something else this book does differently is the use of illustrations throughout the book that do an amazing job of bringing a visualization of what you area reading. They do not pop up like a comic book and are pretty rare; but are used just enough to make a difference.

No where will I say that the author does not know what he is talking about. Far from the fact because Dr. Bradley also has these books published under his name:
- Handbook to Practical Disaster Preparedness for the Family
- Disaster Preparedness for EMP Attacks and Solar Storms
- Prepper's Instruction Manual: 50 Steps to Prepare for any Disaster

After reading some of his manuals it appears that Dr. Bradley wrote this series to HAVE FUN&#8230; which after reading some of these other books is refreshing. There are "some" useful tips throughout these books... but I read these and look forward to the next one to have "fun".

One complaint on this book is that Dr. Bradley utilized the Waling Dead style of showing how the main character, Mason, survived the superpox pandemic. Mason and his dog Bowie do make a great partnership that reminds me of Eastwood and Chick Norris. The "Criminal" and little girl provide less action; but their story is no less interesting. By the later books the "criminal" I hoped would just get shot at times&#8230; hand to hand combat is great and all; but pointless in a gunfight 
Bottom line&#8230; if you want a cheesy good action book pick this book up. If you want a book that is going to pluck your heart strings or motivate you to prepare for when SHTF get Dr. Bradley's handbooks and/or read the books I already reviewed.

A video that highlights the artwork throughout the book and also a summary of the book itself:


----------



## Piratesailor

Great reviews. Thanks.


----------



## bamacrazy

Check out the Last Stand series. Another great read from the genre.


----------



## Dalarast

bamacrazy said:


> Check out the Last Stand series. Another great read from the genre.


Bamacrazy - That is actually on my list to read. I finally finished up _Holding their Own_ series (well finished book 8 and no book 9 out YET) and once I am caught up with work and classwork I will have some more reviews posted too.

Side note: I really enjoyed _Holding their Own_ and think the author did a good job of showing how a group of people can change and survive. Highly recommended.


----------



## Arklatex

Nice reviews. I agree that you should keep them coming. Have you read the apocalypse law series? Was thinking about reading the series next.


----------



## DerBiermeister

Two oldies but goodies -- both novels -- are highly recommended:

The first is Alas Babylon -- written some 55 years ago by Pat Frank. Interestingly, I am right now about half way through it (I first read it back in 1959). It is amazing how "current" the story is. The book is great, but the movie was abysmal.

Alas, Babylon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The second is On The Beach by Nevil Shute. A really good story but the movie (highly rated at the time) is a bit "smaltzy".

On the Beach (novel) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## seedsaver

Thank you for these reviews. I'm always looking for more books to read.


----------



## Piratesailor

I was ready the 299 day series's. Had to call it quits at the end of book 6.


----------



## Jeep

Glad your doing this thread Dalarast. 

During the First gulf was I got turned on to a series of fictional books The "Out of the Ashes". Ithink the Author was Terry Johnstone or William Johnston, maybe a mix of the names. Pure science fiction fantasy but I could not read them fast enough.

Edit. William W. Johnstone


----------



## Armed Iowa

Thanks for sharing ! I have a few myself. I always want to add to the library though.


----------



## TG

Thanks for all the reviews!


----------



## bamacrazy

DerBiermeister said:


> Two oldies but goodies -- both novels -- are highly recommended:
> 
> The first is Alas Babylon -- written some 55 years ago by Pat Frank. Interestingly, I am right now about half way through it (I first read it back in 1959). It is amazing how "current" the story is. The book is great, but the movie was abysmal.
> 
> Alas, Babylon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The second is On The Beach by Nevil Shute. A really good story but the movie (highly rated at the time) is a bit "smaltzy".
> 
> On the Beach (novel) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


I read Alas Babylon a few weeks ago. Great book! I was surprised how relevant it still is after all this time!


----------



## Hemi45

_One Second After By: William Forstchen_

I just read "Day of Wrath" on Kindle, his newest release. Not as well fleshed out as OSA but scary believable!!!

Amazon.com: Day of Wrath eBook: William R. Forstchen: Kindle Store


----------



## Dalarast

_Patriots_ By: James Wesley, Rawles

*Summary:*
(_From Amazon_) America faces a full-scale socioeconomic collapse-the stock market plummets, hyperinflation cripples commerce and the mounting crisis passes the tipping point. Practically overnight, the fragile chains of supply and high-technology infrastructure fall, and wholesale rioting and looting grip every major city.

As hordes of refugees and looters pour out of the cities, a small group of friends living in the Midwest desperately tries to make their way to a safe-haven ranch in northern Idaho. The journey requires all their skill and training since communication, commerce, transportation and law enforcement have all disappeared. Once at the ranch, the group fends off vicious attacks from outsiders and then looks to join other groups that are trying to restore true Constitutional law to the country.

Patriots is a thrilling narrative depicting fictional characters using authentic survivalist techniques to endure the collapse of the American civilization. Reading this compelling, fast-paced novel could one day mean the difference between life and death.

*Review:*
(Note I read this book with the most recent edits - prior editions had the book updated; but had noticible timeline issues as the author updated the book)
This book was recommended to me by some fellow soldiers and people who are also (in one way or another) preparing for the what if scenario.... I wanted to like this book as much as they did; but I had some issues. I'll break this review up with PROS and CONS:

The basic story is a group of classmates in college begin talking and form a Prepper/Survivalist plan for the future that eventually occurs in this book as a massive economic collapse. This book was amazing in terms of tactical knowledge for people planning out large group retreats and overall planning. From investing in a long term solution, storing large amounts of gasoline buried away, to reinforing the front door... everything is covered.

The book can easily be seperated in phases... from the fall of the economy, to the "hide away" time, to the re-entry into the world, and fighting back. The hide-away time, as I refer to it, is when the group falls back to the house and begins adapting to the changes in the new world. This part is great for preppers with no military experience (FOB life); but also for others who might want to double check their own planning and preperations. The fight-back section... perhaps my favorite part. Yes I like the gun fights and the "Red Dawn" moments. At one point I wanted to yell Wolverines... yes I'll admit it. The author did a very good job of not demonizing American government to much and offering another "evil" enemy to combat. But you have to read to find out....

The CONS....

Religion. I am not a religious man like man people on this forum. Having said that I am Christian, I am not a practicing Christian. I found the use of prayers throughout the book more honest than offensive. When in a combat situation the biggest athiest can and will find God. The issue I have with the book was the overuse of the prayer or almost an underlying sense of fighting as soldiers of God. Perhaps this was the intention of the author or perhaps my own personal questions. If one is turned off by prayer you will have issues with this book... but for many members on this forum I believe you will find this "possible con" a huge positive.

Dream angel..... This situation is the ultimate preppers retreat. The right friends, financing, and almost had everything in line when the economy collapsed. Few things were missed and it was TO PERFECT. I believe if I won the lotto or went back to my college days and figured these items out this could be possible... but reading about it is like reading about a guy who stumbled upon a winning lotto ticket and is living the high life. We may want that life but may only piece a little of it.... Is this impossible? No... but man it came across as a dream situation.

Character development.... One of the reviews I read on Amazon was spot on. Most of the characters were the same. Same personalities were seen in multiple character and few of the characters are really fleshed out (which the author had great character stories/personalities in his next book _Survivors_). In the authors defense when you are adding this many characters to a story line it has to be hard to be able to delve into each character and really flesh out a back story and indvidual personalities (the book would of been Game of Thrones size novel).

All in all... yes this is a good book. My cons, as I listed, are minor. This book was a slow start for me when I started reading it on a 14 hour flight; but when I got to actually sit and enjoy the book it flew by. If some of the other books offer practical advice on BOBs and equipment this novel has some amazing information on how to prepare your Bug Out Location. Also shows the value of having a group compared to going solo with survival planning.

And a interview from the author himself... James Rawles:





Note: After listening to this interview I plan on reading this book again (perhaps once I'm back home on the beach to give it the proper contradiction of reading it on a military plane).

Other side note: James Wesley Rawes has ALOT of different youtube videos I recomend people check out!

Another side note... did anyone else know about the recovery tool? I originally tried to make this post earlier today and my login timed out and hours later when I was just about to re-write the review I saw something like recover saved content (or something.. I was so excited I just clicked it and hoped it wasn't the virus that divides by 0....).


----------



## Dalarast

Hemi45 said:


> _One Second After By: William Forstchen_
> 
> I just read "Day of Wrath" on Kindle, his newest release. Not as well fleshed out as OSA but scary believable!!!
> 
> Amazon.com: Day of Wrath eBook: William R. Forstchen: Kindle Store


I know this will be added to my list to read... along with Dermeisters suggestions too. I should hopefully have a lot more time to read soon as mission tempo slows down (crossing fingers). Keep the suggestions (and reviews) coming!


----------



## Dalarast

Just got an email letting me know I can pre-order the next of the A. American Survivalist Series book: _Resurrecting Home_. Book comes out December 30 2014 and is not listed as a conclusion.

Update on reviews: Two more weeks on these online courses and spending my "free" time away from missions and class at the gym and reading resturant/travel books (of all things). Saw the movie _Chef_ and wanted to stick with it so picked up Anthony Bordain's many books on the kindle. Will try to have a review or two up this week. If anyone has a good reloading manual they would recommend a review of or could offer one I would also be very much appreciated!!!


----------



## bamacrazy

Dalarast said:


> Just got an email letting me know I can pre-order the next of the A. American Survivalist Series book: _Resurrecting Home_. Book comes out December 30 2014 and is not listed as a conclusion.
> 
> Update on reviews: Two more weeks on these online courses and spending my "free" time away from missions and class at the gym and reading resturant/travel books (of all things). Saw the movie _Chef_ and wanted to stick with it so picked up Anthony Bordain's many books on the kindle. Will try to have a review or two up this week. If anyone has a good reloading manual they would recommend a review of or could offer one I would also be very much appreciated!!!


Just read that the author A. American is participating in a survivor type reality show that is currently being filmed in Canada.


----------



## littleblackdevil

Thanks Dalarast! Based on your review I ordered Going home and surviving home. They just arrived. My Friday night just got crazy!!


----------



## Hemi45

littleblackdevil said:


> Thanks Dalarast! Based on your review I ordered Going home and surviving home. They just arrived. My Friday night just got crazy!!


I bet you'll be ordering the next two soon thereafter : )


----------



## Dalarast

(Okay time to catch up on some reviews.....)
_Winter Fall_ by Bryon Tucker also known here as DoomPrepper. He doesn't post much it seems but here was his original post about his book....
http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...el-may-interest-membes-forum-winter-fall.html

*Summary*

From Amazon: Get ready for the big freeze ...

On August 1st, 2019, the Yellowstone Supervolcano erupts in its most cataclysmic eruption ever, unleashing a scene of destruction such as humankind has never seen and triggering a civilization-ending volcanic winter.

The Durant family, taking an idyllic vacation to Yellowstone on the eve of its mighty eruption, are forced to fight for their lives as they make a hair-raising escape from the exploding supervolcano. They're able to reach a place of relative safety at the homestead of a relative, only to realize their struggles are just beginning ...

Join the Durants as they embark on an epic, hard-fought struggle for survival against all odds in a ruined, frozen landscape beset by hunger, lawlessness and civil war.

"A thrill ride you won't soon forget."

"A gripping tale of apocalyptic horror, extreme danger and hardship mixed with a healthy dose of terror - and hope. You'd better have your Coke and popcorn ready for this one."

"A story of an all-American family battling the greatest disaster of all time - and the utter destruction of society afterwards."

Note: This book has been edited for language to increase its appeal to younger readers. Suitable for ages 13 and up, similar to a PG-13 rated film.

*Review:*

First off I read this book about a month ago now and told the author on this site I would write a review. Like always I will try not to give to many spoilers and not ruin the overall story.

This book as the summary reads talks about the explosion of Yellowstone and the subsequent affects to the United States and the Durant family. The book does not offer many practical survival techniques and is not a true "prepper" book as some books I read and reviewed (such as _Going Home_ and _Patriots_). At times I wanted to reach into the book and strangle the main character Sam and his wife with their views and stupid decisions. But they show a side of how a family may have to adapt if SHTF... or in this case when Yellowstone erupts. On the other side of this is Sam's brother Ryan. Ryan is that rich brother who is a "prepper" who fears the coming doom of Yellow Stone erupting. The author does little in explaining the preps; but shortens it to the he spent millions of money on land and home and supplies.

The story.... when the author describes the eruption I have to say it was late at night and I could not put the book down until that part was over. It was good. I do not know if its realistic or accurate in ANY way; but it had that feel of that movie _2012_ in the scope of the eruption. So if it was not accurate... I could care less. It was exciting and enjoyable. The overall story itself, without giving anything away, though ended up feeling "not true" to me after awhile. I always felt and from what I remember reading on it.. if Yellowstone erupted the WORLD would turn into what was shown in the book/movie _The Road_. Global collapse with a larger winter than a multitude of nuclear winters.... but its a book and I kept enjoying it for the story it presented.

Character interaction/development. Each character was fleshed out enough besides the daughter, wife, and a different female introduced after the events of Yellowstone. The daughter/wife.... they were not there so much in the story as Sam, Ryan, and Jimmy. Jimmy, the son, at first I felt was just "fake". Didn't like him; but as he "developed" he became a stronger figure that toward the end of the book he actually began to act like a "real teenager" who questions his parents decisions....

All in all... it was a good fiction book if not necessarily a true prepper or doomsday book. If you have Kindle Unlimited this book is currently free and I would recommend anyone to read it and make their own decisions. If you had to buy this book... its up to you. I enjoyed the action; but had my issues as listed above. Would I buy it again... yes. But my wife says I spend to much money on books (actually she doesn't because she hasn't figured out how much I spend on books while deployed... ha).


----------



## Dalarast

Hemi45 said:


> I bet you'll be ordering the next two soon thereafter : )


Yep.... I'm awaiting the next book in this series personally which comes out at the end of December. But if anyone wants another series that grabbed me like A. American's.. check out Joe Nobody's series _Holding Their Own_. If anyone wants to know what I have been reading since my last post... it was that entire series, Winterfall, and a junk load of college books for my second degree I'm working on. Joe Nobody and A American I will personally label as my two favorite series-authors in this genre.


----------



## Dalarast

_Holding Their Own_ by Joe Nobody
Summary: (Of Book 1 of 9 _Holding Their Own_)
This first book of the Holding Their Own series, A Story of Survival, is set in the year 2015, when the world is burdened by the second Great Depression. The United States, already weakened by internal strife, becomes the target of an international terror plot. A series of attacks results in thousands of casualties and disables the country's core infrastructure. The combination of economic hardship and the staggering blow of the terror attacks results in a collapse of the government.

This is a realistic story of how a, middle class couple survives the cascading events brought on by international politics, high tech military actions and the eventual downfall of society. All of their survival skills are tested during the action packed expedition in a world that resembles the American West of 200 years past.

As previewed in the Epilogue of book one, "Holding Their Own II: The Independents" continues the saga.

Amazon.com: A Story of Survival (Holding Their Own Book 1) eBook: Joe Nobody, E. T. Ivester, D. Allen: Kindle Store

*Review:*
(As I have been away from the ability to utilize the internet I have been lacking with my posts and wanted to make a few posts today as I have internet access and I wanted to talk about _Holding Their Own_. This is a great series with book 9 just being released last month that I thought about doing a review for EACH book; but decided just to do a broad summary to get interested readers involved.)
_The Holding Their Own_ is the story centered on Joe Nobody's characters Bishop and Terry. The series, as I said, spans 9 books but it all begins with terrorism and global economic breakdown as Bishop and Terri attempt to survive with their community within the suburbs in Texas. They eventually pull the plug and bug out to the Texas desert; but not before they are pulled into side-plots. These side-plots throughout the series have lasting impressions on how Bishop and Terri and the people they come into contact with survive when SHTF and the eventual reconstruction. 
Why I loved these books&#8230;. From my past reviews it is obvious I loved the books/series more than the other in this genre&#8230; _One Second After _and _Survivalist/Going Home _series. This series goes right with them as one of the favorites in this genre. Bishop was a prior military turned private security contractor and almost in each of his books he has a flashback of his time as a contractor. As someone who works with these guys on a daily basis I incidentally attached to this story. He is the everyday John Rambo in this story with bullet shooting accuracy that is almost super-hero like. Terri is the everyday wife of a military or contractor husband who, after years of dealing with their husband is stone cold and strong if not stronger than her husband. 
These books have everything about the SHTF genre&#8230;. Struggling to survive post-collapse in a city, in the rural surroundings (desert), to connecting with towns, eventual reconstruction, and government conspiracies. The conflict ranges from one man verse a thief to eventual military action and conflict. Politics&#8230; yes it even has politics and economics of SHTF. Though some of it is very fictional; but its discussed. 
I could go all day long about this series and the different stories in each book that I loved; but I will let some of you find out what YOU like so you can tell us about it.

*Cons: * 
Even great books have cons&#8230; some will say Bishop and Terri are to skilled and/or lucky for a everyday story. This is especially true if you have read _One Second After_ and/or _Survivalist/Going Home_ series. This book doesn't leave you ever really feeling helpless as they did so later on when something major is happening you know they are going to pull through (or do they ) . 
This is an entertaining book&#8230; but does not offer large practical knowledge or teaching points as some of the other books I posted. It does open your mind up.. and hopefully will make someone take assessments on their situation.
Fluff&#8230; if you read some of the reviews for the middle books there are calls of fluff being written to fill pages. Some of the story lines don't really go together or you may be left crying out "what about so-and-so"&#8230;. But I think this is the authors way to open up the readers eyes to how the story is not just Bishop and Terri.. but the world&#8230;.. even outside of Texas.

Final thoughts: This is a long one and I thank anyone who read through my ramblings. Pick the first book up.. if you enjoyed it you will be reading the second, third, fourth, etc etc like a drug fiend. I apologize in advance for this&#8230; but I enjoyed them. I am also trying to get the wife to read these books and when she does I may post a "female" view on her enjoyment or disgust with this series. As this book has both a female and male character I would like to know the "other-side" view on this.

For people who do not like to read.. here is a video review I found on youtube.


----------



## Dalarast

I am stuck in my BEQ that due to the storm here in Utah I have no power. Luckily I have my hotspot for internet and decided to get some reading in after being burned out working Anthropology and this senior NCO course I'm attending....

Going back through this thread I decided to finally start purchasing some books:

First up was Wliliam Forstchen's book _Day of Wrath_ as recommended by one of you. I also went ahead and pre-ordered a digital copy and two hard-back copies of _One Year After_ the sequel to _One Second After_. One hard-copy is my loaner 

Next I picked up the _Last Stand Series_ book's 1-4. Amazon had a crazy good deal of .99 for book one and the others were about 3 bucks...

I will post up a review once I get finished with _Day of Wrath_ as it is next in my to read list. So look for it in a week or so. I also finished up to the _Salt Wars_ of Joe Nobody's _Holding their Own_ series and will probably write a series review if anyone is interested.

As always thank you to all for the recommendations.. keep them coming!


----------



## Hemi45

I've also read the current four books of the McClane Apocalypse series by Kate Morris. A bit thin on action but the characters and storyline really sucked me in. As a bonus they're actually full (400 page) books - not some 200 page teaser that has you buying the next one a day later.


----------



## Dalarast

Hemi45 said:


> I've also read the current four books of the McClane Apocalypse series by Kate Morris. A bit thin on action but the characters and storyline really sucked me in. As a bonus they're actually full (400 page) books - not some 200 page teaser that has you buying the next one a day later.


I saw those on my book buying splurge just now. I didn't pick them up at first due to some of the reviews. I'm not one to back away from a book due to "romantic encounters" but some of the reviews put it up there with 50 shades of gray. If you liked them though I will give the first one a try.... Besides 50 Shades of Gray was a let down :/.

"Penthouse letters has better character development...." My wife after binge reading all three books


----------



## Medic33

prob out of print -but when I was active I read end world series with Hickok, blade and such thought those were interesting fictional reads otherwise I read Conan series by Sprag De'camp or something like that


----------



## Medic33

oh yah and the dragon lance stuff dragons of autumn twilight ,winters night and spring dawning is a good place to start on those cause they have a bunch of books in the series


----------



## Dalarast

Medic33 said:


> oh yah and the dragon lance stuff dragons of autumn twilight ,winters night and spring dawning is a good place to start on those cause they have a bunch of books in the series


Dragonlance? First books I read outside of school books as a kid. I will have the original trilogy in first edition cover that my oldest is reading now.

Great books.


----------



## Dalarast

_Day of Wrath_ by William Forstchen

*Summary:*
(From Amazon)
Bob Petersen arrives with his daughter at the Middle Grade school in Maine where he teaches, expecting another regular day but worried about what recent ominous news reports might portend. Suddenly his school -- along with many others across the United States -- is under attack. Gunmen burst in, slaughtering children and adults alike. This novella by New York Times bestselling author William R. Forstchen imagines a horrifying scenario where, in the course of one day, the terrorist group ISIS carries out massacres in schools and on highways across the United States. With a surprisingly small but well-organized and ruthless force, the nightmarish devastation brings America to a state of near-paralysis. Author of One Second After and Pillar to the Sky, this heart-stopping novella brings home just how fragile our defenses and infrastructure really are. It is also a story of heroic efforts to save lives, while sounding a wake-up call to American citizens and their government. From the ISIS leader in Syria, to the murderous rampages throughout the U.S., Day of Wrath reveals with chilling effect how national panic and paralyzing terror at the spiraling violence can bring a mighty country to a near-standstill. Petersen's fight to save lives and stop the merciless gunmen provides edge-of-the-seat drama. Day of Wrath is a provocative work that should stimulate an intense national debate. One Second After was cited on the floor of Congress as the book everyone should read. "A THRILLING - AND TERRIFYING - TALE OF WHAT COULD BE OUR NEXT 9/11!" - W.E.B. Griffin & William E. Buttersworth IV, #1 Wall Street Journal & New York Times Bestselling Authors

*Review*:

I'm going to start this review by posting from the foreword from the author....

"In closing: The opinion I voice here is my own, not that of friends, of colleagues, or of the college where I am privileged to teach. I hated writing this book. I had looked forward to a relaxing summer after working on a morally uplifting book about the promise of our space program. I did not want to write this one, but, as I expressed to friends, I feared that if I did not write it, and this nightmare happened, which it surely can, I would be responsible in some way for remaining silent. If you read on from here, it will not be an enjoyable experience. I hope that it will make enough of us think things through to ensure not only the safety of our children, but of our Republic as well."

The author started his introduction with the statement that this is the book he did not want to write. Most of us have read _One Second After_ and some of us might of been inspired to think WHAT IF? I believe that the events of this book as the author described is perhaps the ultimate SHTF scenario. It's not the world is now thrown back to the stone age; but a huge smack to our faces. Most of us (I've been here for over a year now) don't follow the media hype around Hollywood being Gods... but we know its there. This book.. especially if you have children, grandchildren, your a veteran, or hell concern of what type of attack could harm you/us... this is it in my opinion.

I'm not going to go big into a review. This is a short novella but one that has huge implications if you read it. The main idea of this book is that ISIS (this book is a year old... if you read the full foreword of this book the author tells you WHY he wrote this book and this is before its current advancements and announcements by our government of lack of ideas to fight them) stages multiple attacks at schools around the US. In conjunction with these attacks they make multiple smaller attacks to increase the chaos and their signature to the media around the world. Their attacks mimic Muslim extremist attacks on schools in Chechnya and... wow.

My wife works in a school and I have considered taking up the soldier to teacher program, myself. This book hits the friggin gut and comes around with a knee to the face... its harsh and to the point. I have read the authors earlier books around the _Wing Commander_ series and could never in a million years (even after reading _One Second After_ think he could write something so gritty.. and possibly true). I would recommend this book to anyone; but also warn them of the harshness. If you have seen any of the evil videos ISIS has posted and turned it off because it was to "graphic" this book may not be for you. As the author stated (and I pasted above) this book will NOT leave you with a happy feeling... not even an angry one... just a empty feeling in your stomach; but also a sense of empowerment to do something.

If you read this book.. please post your thoughts (without spoiling it for others). I truly think this is something that is more likely than an EMP, economic collapse, major hurricane off my coast, etc.... this is something that would STOP society as we know it even more than 9/11.... Yeah... I'm rambling.. but holy crap this book. I hate you Hemi.



Hemi45 said:


> _One Second After By: William Forstchen_
> 
> I just read "Day of Wrath" on Kindle, his newest release. Not as well fleshed out as OSA but scary believable!!!
> 
> Amazon.com: Day of Wrath eBook: William R. Forstchen: Kindle Store


I kinda hate you after reading this book. But I also thank you... as a parent of two small girls the age of the characters daughter it was just.... no words can describe. _One Second After_ affected many people... this here is like a knife to the heart. Thank you for recommending it... I still hate you.


----------



## Medic33

yes Dragonlance and you gotta admit Rastilin was a bad azz so was his bro Carmin


----------



## Ralph Rotten

Dalarast said:


> So before I post my next review I wanted to know if anyone is actually interested or benefiting from these reviews. As most of you can tell I have no problem typing away on these reviews as much as I have no problem reading some great and some yeeeaah okay books; but wanted to know if I should continue?
> 
> Please let me know.
> 
> Side note: I'm just about to finish the 5 book in the Holding Their Own series thanks to an unexpected trip and numerous Army hurry up and wait on the tarmacs and lack of ability to do anything else. Good read so far though so no complaints.


I am always looking for new EOW fiction. There have been lotsa TEOTWAWKI books published of late, but only a few are really worthy.

Just read Last Woman by Jaqueline Duggar (I think??) She has a whole series of EOW books that are worth reading. Last Woman is the first of the series.

Reading The Survivalist (book one of the series) but not especially enamored with it. The author does a great job of character development with everyone BUT the hero. According to reviews it will get better, I'm just not that far.

The Last Man by Mary Shelley. Although dated, it is a fascinating glimpse into early survivalist mentality. At the time they actually had a few catastrophic ailments wiping out millions of people, so it is easy to see where she got her inspiration.


----------



## Urinal Cake

This is a STEAL!

Survival Manuals and Emergency Digital Loaded on 4GB Flash Drive Pen Laser | eBay


----------



## Disturbed12404

I've seen maybe a dozen mentions on this forum of _one second after_ so I picked it up on my way home. I didnt stop for a smoke break till page 185. I couldn't put it down.

There is a really good series called, The Remaining by D.J. Molles if you liked James wesley rawles stories you'll enjoy this as well.

The Remaining (Remaining Series #1) by D. J. Molles | 9780316404150 | Paperback | Barnes & Noble


----------



## Dalarast

bamacrazy said:


> Check out the Last Stand series. Another great read from the genre.


Okay... here we go!

_Last Stand: Surviving America's Collapse_ by William Weber

*Summary:*
From amazon:
John Mack, a prepper and former soldier, struggles to save his family and community after an EMP (electromagnetic pulse) takes out the country's electrical grid. With most electronics, communications and transportation destroyed in a matter of seconds, the nation quickly collapses into anarchy.

For John and the other residents of Willow Creek Drive, the breakdown of social order throws them back to the 1800s. As the community tries to come together, a powerful outside force appears that threatens their survival. Will John's years of military and prepping experience be enough to keep them safe?

Mixing tons of useful prepping tips into an action-packed story, Last Stand: Surviving America's Collapse is a must-read for any fans of survival fiction.

There are 4 books in the Series:
Last Stand: Surviving America's Collapse
Last Stand: Patriots
Last Stand: Warlords
Last Stand: Turning the Tide

*Review:*

After catching up on book reviews I got to bamacrazy's recommendation of _Last Stand_. I have only read book 1 of the series and I normally like to read the entire series before posting a review; but I felt inclined to go ahead and get this out there since I have the time.

The Mack's are your "average" prepper family who experience the horrors of the world after it goes through an EMP like event. John Mack is labeled as a prepper and former soldier and many times through this book the author likes to remind us he has deployed and compares what he is seeing to events he has witnessed. I liked this book if I did not like the constant reminder that the main character was in Kosovo (but tries to play it up like it was Iraq/Afghanistan) and scenarios that he sees or the ability to fire at others is easy for him. One of my favorite series in this genre, the _Survivalist_ by A. American, also had this knee jerk reaction from me and I still enjoy his series so much the wife has (finally) made it half way through book two....

This beginning of a series has all the classic scenarios, that after reading a large majority of popular books in this genre, that are familiar; but still entertaining. EMP hits and society collapses (though in this book, like others, I think society collapses a lot faster and the main character begins to facilitate changes to his community WAY to quickly,....) and the main character and his family must adapt. Unlike other books the Mack's have a "bunker" under their house AND a bugout cabin. Both have adequate supplies to survive for a given time. Unlike other books in this genre the Mack's have two kids... or more to the point one daughter who is a teenager and a (I believe) 12 yr old son. This adds an interesting aspect to the Mack's plans and the actions of the Mack's kids.. like kids do everyway... affect even the most careful laid plans.

Overall this is a good book.. not great.. but nothing I felt inclined to put down because I was bored with it. Somewhat jaded of similarities in the genre; but honestly what could we expect. I personally would LOVE to read a book that the characters follow the same SOP that most of these book follow and on "day 7 following the 'event'" the lights turn on and a email or txt message is received stating: "We apologize for the power outage in your neighborhood. We sent a letter in the mail to inform people of the situation and worked as fast as we could to restore power. Once more we apologize." Maybe one day...

I will be picking up book two in this series; but I am going to go with a recommendation to read Ralph Rotten's _Calizonia: This ain't yer daddy's apocalypse_ first. This book looks like something that I can sit back and enjoy.. and unlike _Day of Wrath_ not curse the person who recommended it to me while at the same time ordered another firearm online... not for myself.. but the wife who works in education .

As always thanks for the kind words and for dealing with my terrible grammar


----------



## Dalarast

Urinal Cake said:


> This is a STEAL!
> 
> Survival Manuals and Emergency Digital Loaded on 4GB Flash Drive Pen Laser | eBay


There used to be a link to an entire website with all sorts of survival manuals and emergency digital information on THIS website.... I'm to lazy to look it up right now; but it is saved as a bookmark on my iPhone and all the files are saved on my hard drive back.. .home . If no one can find it I can post the link tomorrow when I'm in the same room as my phone...

<EDIT>
BORED... here ya go:
http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...s/9958-3000-free-pdfs-all-about-prepping.html



Ralph Rotten said:


> I am always looking for new EOW fiction. There have been lotsa TEOTWAWKI books published of late, but only a few are really worthy.
> 
> Just read Last Woman by Jaqueline Duggar (I think??) She has a whole series of EOW books that are worth reading. Last Woman is the first of the series.
> 
> Reading The Survivalist (book one of the series) but not especially enamored with it. The author does a great job of character development with everyone BUT the hero. According to reviews it will get better, I'm just not that far.
> 
> The Last Man by Mary Shelley. Although dated, it is a fascinating glimpse into early survivalist mentality. At the time they actually had a few catastrophic ailments wiping out millions of people, so it is easy to see where she got her inspiration.


_Last Woman_? May have to check it out....

Which _Survivalist_ series are you reading? There is two... one of them by A. American is the _Going Home_ series... but is called the _Survivalist_. The other is by Arthur Bradly who makes a "fun" series of this amazing Walker Texas Ranger Marshall that can hit anything from any distance with his OVERPRICED 1911 (holy gawd... honestly I looked up the price of the 1911 he is using and oh damn... wow... holy gawd) and his dad who is a Kung Fu Buddhist master who happens to rescue a little girl who is more important than he realizes... but he is also an escaped prisoner due to the collapse of society..... The Bradly series is a lot of FUN if read like a popcorn novel to a more series genre. I have read some of Bradly's other "prepper" reference books and the guy knows his stuff... But perhaps he just wanted to have fun with it and it does have a comic book feel due to the pictures too... so I go with it was his FUN series....

I read the _Last Man_... after I read _Frankenstein_.... almost two decades ago. Wow... now I feel old. Great book and I agree as far as Shelley's references and inspirations go.. .she was pretty spot on with perhaps an early look at the fears the people of the 1800s may of have with a "prepper" style mentality.


----------

